# Polycarbonate Chocolate Molds



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Anyone know of a good resource for good chocolate molds... not those plasticy Wilton things that one gets for $1 a piece, but decent, rigid polycarbonate chocolate molds?

Thanks.


----------



## chocolategal (Jun 27, 2007)

Try sweet celebrations website which I think is sweetc.com but not sure

they have the two piece magnetic moulds. 

Also TOMRIC plastics have professional polycarb moulds as well as a nice selection of chocolate equipment and tools. google them for the website

try pastry chef central as well they have a nice selection. pastrychef.com 




:chef:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Ooh thanks, I'm off to check them out.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

check out Chocolate Chocolate out of Montreal they supply to some big names in the chocolate industry.
trulys


----------



## bigshadetree (Jul 21, 2007)

this is my first post so I am not allowed to paste a link to a website unitl after 5 posts. 
Check Kerekes website - a lot of polyycarbonate molds.
I use the $2.00 plastic molds myself as I use appeals (melt and mold) mad by Guittard for the outside of my truffles - better chocolate for the genache inside.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

CHEF RUBBER
chicago school of mold making
are good too.


----------

